# Refilliable Pod Systems



## craigb (11/4/18)

I'm looking at getting a lightweight, pick-up-and-go refillable system for *Mrs* CraigB. We've looked at and handled the J Well, which she really likes. A friend has just picked up the Suorin and he is mighty impressed with it.





I've tried to do a bit of googling but can't really see an expected lifespan for the pods. I'm just curious as to if anyone has any knowledge of how many times the pods can be refilled before they need to be [thrown away][rewicked?][recoiled?]. While I understand it's almost always _possible_ to rewick or rebuild such devices, the effort required is usually unwarranted apart from novelty value.

The chosen device will probably see 2ml a day usage (if I pick one up for Mr @craigb, it will see significantly heavier usage )

Mr @Rob Fisher , I understand you have a device or 2 along the same vein incoming - have you managed to discover expected lifespans for your chosen devices from which I can infer an estimate?

-- edit --
Posted in who has stock in case some kind hearted vendor might volunteer some info.
Also, should have asked the vendor when looking at devices, but most of my energy was going into not buying immediately.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/18)

craigb said:


> Mr @Rob Fisher , I understand you have a device or 2 along the same vein incoming - have you managed to discover expected lifespans for your chosen devices from which I can infer an estimate?



Not yet... my Nic Salt will only arrive later this week and then the testing starts!


----------



## craigb (11/4/18)

Jengz said:


> Have gone through 4.5 refills thus far with it still Performing well... so hopefully their claim of 30mls of juice will be right, I’ve basically vaped 10mls through one pod and it’s still going strong, I’m absolutely loving it... it’s honestly no gusto for me but the look and the fact that you can refil the pod, is a true winner!
> 
> I mean just look at this!
> 
> ...



Some direction from @Jengz. The man. The pod. The Legend. 
One pod device and a couple of spare pods added to the shopping cart.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (11/4/18)

Hi guys
What about something like this as well?
https://www.vapeking.co.za/artery-pal-kit-black.html?rid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (11/4/18)

craigb said:


> Some direction from @Jengz. The man. The pod. The Legend.
> One pod device and a couple of spare pods added to the shopping cart.


I’ve been using pod systems ever since they launched and have really enjoyed them for what I need them for.

I’m actually a huge fan and at some point will want to laugh off all other systems and just stick to these.

Not many enjoy them but each to their own, I love the fact that vaping has so many options for this reason!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (11/4/18)

craigb said:


> I'm looking at getting a lightweight, pick-up-and-go refillable system for *Mrs* CraigB. We've looked at and handled the J Well, which she really likes. A friend has just picked up the Suorin and he is mighty impressed with it.
> 
> View attachment 128600
> View attachment 128601
> ...



I can't speak for the JWell but the Suorin Drop/Air suggest using 60/40 VG/PG juice and you can refill the 2ml pod 5 times before refilling. I'm currently running an 18mg twisp juice which is 50/50, but I've added a few drops of 36mg PG only so its not quite 50/50 PG/VG but still working flawlessly. I'm probably on my 10th refill of the same 2ml pod it came with and only ordered a spare pod today. Not because I need it yet but it's about time I kept a spare on hand as the Drop has made the cut into my stealth vape arsenal alongside a reo mini mtl and kayfun mini v3 mtl. 

Also, I have to mention that Nic Salts is not my forte. Don't have much experience with it but I do understand how it works and it's not for me. I need throat hit and a karate chop load of it cause once I take my sleeping tablets and I'm on that 9-10 hour flight, I need to feel that nicotine working its magic aggressively to obtain any satisfaction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

Jengz said:


> I’ve been using pod systems ever since they launched and have really enjoyed them for what I need them for.
> 
> I’m actually a huge fan and at some point will want to laugh off all other systems and just stick to these.
> 
> Not many enjoy them but each to their own, I love the fact that vaping has so many options for this reason!



I would use pod systems only if they had the abundance of flavours that we have in juices. They pod systems (I'm speaking of the Gusto Mini - of course) is just so satisfying, easy to take with one when out and about - no need to lug juice bottles, which invariably leak, around. Pod systems are the perfect no-fuss-get-up-and-go vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (11/4/18)

I'm currently testing out 2 refillable pod systems. 1 is the Rolo Badge and the other is the infinix. I'll post my thoughts soon but with regards to lifespan; I used 1 refill a day and the pod lasted a week with the infinix (about 2 days more with the Rolo Badge) . After a week, there is definitely a noticeable degradation of flavour but you can still use it. After about 8 days, there is a slight burnt taste that pops up every now and then but still usable. For the best performance, I would say use 50/50 juices and replace the pods once a week.


----------



## Halfdaft (11/4/18)

I'm currently looking at either the la carte or the souron air, from what I've seen the air has gotten a lot of praise

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (12/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I'm currently looking at either the la carte or the souron air, from what I've seen the air has gotten a lot of praise



I quite like the flat shape of the Suorin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (12/4/18)

Hooked said:


> I quite like the flat shape of the Suorin.


That's one of the major pros of the device. The purpose of me getting one is so that family will stop complaining about me bringing my bigger/cloudier devices with me whenever we go out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/4/18)

Nice thread @craigb 
Am watching with interest

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

